# test

## C1REX

???????ó

???????Ó

----------

## C1REX

Tylko ja nie mam polskich czcionek?

----------

## cechor

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> Tylko ja nie mam polskich czcionek?

 

A ja nie wszedzie mam pl znaczki ale w wiekszosci jest ok.

Mimo to wole pisac bez   :Wink: 

----------

## emdej

 *cechor wrote:*   

>  *C1REX wrote:*   Tylko ja nie mam polskich czcionek? 
> 
> A ja nie wszedzie mam pl znaczki ale w wiekszosci jest ok.
> 
> Mimo to wole pisac bez  

 

ja tez generalnie nie mam zadnych problemow z pliterkami, choc dla wygody nie pisze z nimi zazwyczaj

ale dla potrzeb testu: zażółć gęślą jaźń

----------

## Gohan_

fakt ze nie korzystam z polskich czcionek, ale z ciekawosci - ą ś ż ź ć ó ę ń

----------

## merdacz

hmm dziwne  :Very Happy:  nie widzę waszych czcionków  :Smile:  zażółć gęślą jaźń

----------

## cechor

Ustawcie w swojej przegladarce strone kodowa na 8859-2 bedziecie mieli wiecej pl znaczkow.

Wydaje mi sie ze strona kodowa przegladarki osoby piszacej moze miec wplyw na pl znaczki, dobrze mi sie wydaje ?

I jak narazie niema jeszcze wyboru polskiego jezyka na forum jako interface, ale to pewnie juz zalatwi moderator jak tylko jakis sie pojawi.

----------

## C1REX

ĄŻĆŚĘC\żąąęćłó

----------

## C1REX

Pytam z ciekawości:

Dlaczego na polskich forach nie było problemów z czionkami, a tu trzeba było je ustawić?

----------

## Yarecki

Sprawdzam jaki czas ustawic w profilu.

----------

## PaV

zażółć gęślą jaźń

ja widze swoje

----------

## C1REX

 *Yarecki wrote:*   

> Sprawdzam jaki czas ustawic w profilu.

 

ja też

----------

## pavelz

zażółć gęślą jaźń

a dla wygody niby tez nie uzywam ale wole miec pewnosc ze dziala dobrze  :Wink: 

----------

